# Looking for liveaboard rental in SF Bay Area



## jackl (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking for a small liveaboard rental for one person in the San Francisco Bay Area during the months of December 2012 to January 2013. Willing to pay up to a few hundred dollars per month. Thanks!


----------



## Ron R (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck with that. I was thinking of doing the same thing, most local marinas don't allow guest for extended stays, you must be listed as an owner so that the insurance will cover you. I then checked into buying a cheap cal and resale it or gift it, but the marina I wanted to stay at stated that I must more/own the boat for 6 months before I could stay on it. The problem they are having is that to many people view a sail boat as a cheap apartment and they ended up with to many questionable people at the marina and they never leave. I hope you find something different as this is a kick but place to sail.


----------

